# Resumption of Citizenship



## AnnaLG (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of doing this?

Basically DH lost his SA Citizenship when he became naturalized in the UK 9 years ago.....we didn't do our research properly!

Now we want to return. We have a letter saying that if we move back to SA he can apply for his citizenship straight away. How long does this take? Our agent told us 2 years! What rights would he have whilst the applicaiton is going through?

The main issue is that we don't want to move back without him having work in place. Does he have any permenant residency right there? I'm assuming he does as he can apply for citizenship directly but our migration agent says no. Does he have any work rights or would he be counted as a foreigner? and therefore need sponsorship?

The migration people suggests he applies for perm residency as somene that was born in SA (which can take 18 months) before we go over.

However we are concerned that if he starts this process and we end up going over before he has received his PR visa, that he will have his ability to apply directly for citizenship as soon as we return back.

Any advice would be greatfully received as I'm affraid I take the advice from migration agents with a big pinch of salt. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

From Wikipedia:

Dual nationality

Prior to 2004, South Africa in principle did not recognise the multiple citizenship of its nationals unless the citizen applied for an exemption or permission letter under a 1995 law permitting South African citizens to travel using foreign passports.

Since 2004, South African dual nationals may travel without hindrance as long as they enter and leave South Africa on their South African passports. Dual nationals may petition for temporary, emergency or "permanent" South African passports for this purpose.

However, a South African citizen who by a formal and voluntary act acquires the citizenship of another country, automatically loses his or her South African citizenship unless they apply for, and receive permission to retain their South African citizenship before acquiring the citizenship of another country.[1]

South African citizens under the age of eighteen (18) years are exempt and do not require permission as long as they acquire the foreign citizenship before their eighteen (18th) birthday. They automatically retain their South African citizenship for life unless; once they have reached the age of 18 and they then wish to acquire a further foreign citizenship. They will then have to apply for prior permission to retain their South African citizenship - failing to do so, they will automatically lose their South African citizenship.


----------

